# Painting kitchen cabinets



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Ronnronn, your patience did a perfect, beautiful, cleaning/shining job!!!.. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ronnronn (Jan 2, 2008)

*Cabinet Primers/Paints...*

I think I will try BIN on the next one. We are starting to buy a lot of properties by Short Selling them with the lender.

If i recall contractor price for SW Pro Classic is $20-25.

I'm going to be subing a lot of the painting out now that I've gotten too busy with buying houses. :thumbsup:


----------



## hometechnc (Jan 5, 2008)

Dude.... I've got to hand it to you! You took on a job most of us (including myself), probably would have backed away from. And did an outstanding job!

Kudos


----------



## KJLinden2002 (Dec 29, 2007)

I liked the original cabinets. You should have left them!

O yeah, the floors too.


----------

